# NASA Laguna Seca Feb. 10th Track Day



## dregsz (Jan 12, 2004)

NASA Proracing will be hosting a High Performance Driving Event at Mazda Raceway Laguna Seca, Monterey CA. on Tue Feb 10th 

This is a club style event with no major race groups planned, just maximum track time at the worlds greatest road course. 
Open to all Marques 

Registration and Information at nasaproracing.com 

Thanks 
Evan Ginsberg 
NASA Norcal Event Director


----------

